# Laurel Leaves



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what these are?
They are in a recipie and i wanted to make it but don't know what they are.
Thanks!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 22, 2004)

Apollo's bay or laurel (Laurus nobilis Linnaeus) is the source of the culinary spice, bay leaf; a seasoning added whole to cooking food, then removed and tossed away before serving. Bay leaf is common in kitchens coming down through the ages from its home along the northern Mediterranean and Asia Minor.


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------

